# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Ο Ασπρούλης μεγάλωσε!!!!!

## dinosd

Οσοι θα θυμάστε είχα πάρει ένα πολύ όμορφο πουλάκι χρώματος, τον Ασπρούλη.........  Επειδή είναι καλό να βλέπουμε και την πρόοδό του, σας βάζω μερικές φωτό για να τον δείτε πώς μεγάλωσε..... 


Και απο φωνή, ΦΩΝΑΡΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!! :Happy0065:

----------


## dinosd



----------


## YELLOW

Ωραιος Ντινο , να το χαιρεσαι ευχομαι πολλα χρονια...

----------


## geo_ilion

ειναι πολυ ομορφο το πουλακι σου ντινο να το χαιρεσαι

----------


## mixalisss

κουκλος ο ασπρουλης σου Ντινο να το χαιρεσαι. αντε και με μια καλη ασπρουλα!!!

----------


## VasilisM

Παιδια ας κλεισει αυτο το θεμα αφου απεβιωσε ο Ασπρουλης

----------

